# Hello im new and i've got mfancy dwarf mice



## jellybelly (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a whole family of fancy dwarf mice and they are wonderful pets you should definitely go through all the haggle of trying to get one.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

do you have any pictures of them?  would love to see them


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Dwarf mice?! I didn't know there was such a thing! How small are they? Are they normally proportioned or do they have short limbs? Where'd you find them at?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I assume this is what they mean
http://jaxmice.jax.org/strain/000643.html
It's a mutation, and apparently caused by abnormal pituitary gland development, it also says they should be kept with normal mice as they have trouble regulating there body temp and also the dwarfed one's are infertile so must breed carriers or if wanting the breed the dwarfed they need implants, have shorter tooth roots, lack some hormones, there 1/3 to 1/4 the size of an wild mouse and live longer.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

If mice are anything like people, there could be many genes that cause dwarfism. I was thinking more of an achondroplasic mouse I saw once that was something like a Dexter cow or a munchkin cat.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had a runty dwarf thing pop put a pet litter befor, it was smaller, flatter faced, low ears, tiny eyed. It didn't live long sadly, loved that little thing.


----------

